# Quick Deploy-shooting The Luck Rings



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

considering how everyone is crazy about them again- here's how i shoot it. single 1745 tube and supersure superpouch shooting 7/16" and 5/8" steel. once you adapt to just letting it sit where it wants to, it's hard to get a hand hit. i like it for when i walk my dog, i can hold it loaded in my hand and deploy and shoot quickly. I've collected many errant doves on my dog walks.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Those a pretty cool little shooters. I too like to have a small catty that neatly and discretely fits in my hand. Perhaps someone would trade me a luck ring for one of my dankungs.

I will post in the Trade Section.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i'm sure there're alot of people that hate em. shouldn't be hard to trade for one.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> considering how everyone is crazy about them again- here's how i shoot it. single 1745 tube and supersure superpouch shooting 7/16" and 5/8" steel. once you adapt to just letting it sit where it wants to, it's hard to get a hand hit. i like it for when i walk my dog, i can hold it loaded in my hand and deploy and shoot quickly. I've collected many errant doves on my dog walks.


very cool steve, i cant wait for my snail, i am hoping to the same with my snail as you do with your luck rings, you make it look too easy!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice smooth technique Pop, looks good, nice form also.
Philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice handling. Thanks for the vid.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool


----------

